# The Best Growroom I Have Ever Seen



## GanjaGuru (Sep 29, 2005)

Sorry, no pics.
I know a bit about growrooms.  I've designed/built lots of 'em both personal and commercial.
The best one I ever saw was about 7 years ago.  I went over with this guy who was a friend of the growers, a guy who was a cabinet maker and liked to tinker with electronics.
We walked into his garage and it looked like your average everyday garage.
But press a latch, and what looked like a wall, with hoses hung on it, was actually a door that opened up into a 4' x 6' growspace.
On a panel were numerous dials, gauges and lights.
There were meters, read-outs & switches for everything: room & res. temps, humidity, CO2, ventilation, pH, ppm, indicators for lights, pumps, intake and exhaust fans, wow.
AND if that weren't enough, in a cabinet next to the growroom was a blue bottle of oxygen (the kind people who have trouble breathing use).  This was fed into the res. to super-oxygenate the water.
The plants were beautiful, stupendous even.
The grower asked if we wanted to try out some of his previous harvest.  
Hells bells, does the pope shit in the woods?
Boy was I in for a disappoitment.  The guy knew nothing about drying and curing.  He just put the fresh harvested buds in a big metal can.  They tasted awful--all moldy and shit.
We were able to set him straight at least.


----------



## krsone (Feb 6, 2006)

how could 1 go threw so many steps to make a room like that and not have a clue on dry and cure 
Hope he invites u back to sample the good stuff


----------

